# Inadvertent Release of a Freefall Lifeboat The Australian Transport Safety Bureau



## Geoff Gower (Sep 8, 2011)

In the previous port the Second Engineer became concerned that the hydraulic hook release system of the freefall lifeboat was losing oil and topped it up. A few days later, after the Third Engineer and supernumerary Chief Engineer had completed their weekly lifeboat safety checks and returned to the embarkation deck, the Second Engineer entered the lifeboat once more to re-examine the hydraulic hook release system. He found that the oil level had fallen again and also noticed an oil sheen around the main hydraulic hand pump. After adding more oil and with no obvious source of the leak, he decided to pressurise the hydraulic system by operating the hand pump lever so that any outflow could be traced more easily. After leaning across the coxswain's seat and operating the pump lever a few times, the hook suddenly released and the boat rolled down the davit and over the stern. When the lifeboat started to move the Second Engineer realised what was happening and managed to sit in a seat, but he was unable to secure the seatbelt before the boat hit the water. The vessel turned back after other engineering staff present on the embarkation deck raised the alarm, and the lifeboat was eventually retrieved. As a result of the accidental launch, the Second Engineer sustained a fractured knee requiring medical treatment ashore and he was subsequently repatriated. Release and Securing Arrangements The freefall lifeboat was secured in the davit by a hook fitted to its stern. The hook was attached to the end of three long links which were fastened to a strong point on the vessel. Releasing the hook and launching the lifeboat involved operating the lever of the hydraulic hand pump situated inside the boat which activated a hydraulic ram. The hydraulic ram, via a link, rotated a cam which released a stopper block, allowing the hook to rotate and disengage the links (see picture). For the hook to detach, and on the assumption that the hydraulic ram would always be fully retracted, the manufacturer's manual advised that the hand pump lever would need to be operated approximately ten to twelve times. However, the ATSB's preliminary investigation found that it was possible to reset the hook and stopper block arrangement when the hydraulic ram was partly extended, thereby requiring fewer movements of the hand pump to trigger the release mechanism. The Second Engineer estimated he had pumped the lever only three or four times before the hook disengaged. The lifeboat was fitted with short simulation wires leading from each quarter to securing points on the vessel. The wires were designed to facilitate simulated launches, bringing the lifeboat to a stop after it had moved a short distance down the trackway. The vessel's procedures required the simulation wires to be connected whenever anyone entered the lifeboat for routine purposes, and these arrangements were in place at the time of the Second Engineer's inspection. However, both simulation wires failed when the lifeboat was accidentally released. The ATSB's preliminary findings indicated that the wires parted before they reached their Safe Working Load (SWL) but the reasons have not been published at this stage. The release mechanism was fitted with a pin which passed through the hook and its adjacent cheek plates to prevent it from tripping. It was necessary to remove the pin in order to enter the lifeboat. However, since the pin was attached by a lanyard to the access door, it could not be re-inserted once personnel were inside.


----------



## ben27 (Dec 27, 2012)

good day geoff gower.sm.today.00:52.re:inadvertent release of a freefall lifeboat.thank you for a most interesting post,in a real situation could all hands put on a safety belt??glad the eng.was not badly hurt,it could have been fatal.regards ben27


----------



## janmike (May 4, 2012)

janmike
This story reminds me of aquip that a surveyor was carrying out a survey,as they do, He required the lifeboat tobe brought down to the embarkation deck. It was reported that when told it was a self lowering system. He became quite agitated and demanded that the lifeboat be lowered to the requested position.
There is no knowing whether the the ship failed the survey!


----------



## 8575 (Sep 8, 2006)

Also reminds me of a story of a 1940s built Ben Line ship in Liverpool way back in the early 60s undergoing LSA survey. The surveyor asked for the boats to be hoisted and lowered to embarkation deck level. The lifeboats in question being clinker built wooden type with quadrant davits. As the hoisting took place to lift the boats clear of the supports both boats split lengthways resulting in the upper half of the boats being hoisted and the keel and lower sections remaining steadfastly stuck to the supports! Not much in the way of "BoT sports" being observed there then. I heard this story while I was a cadet with Ben Line in the 60s so cannot vouch for its veracity.


----------

